# install pkg p4 errors.



## blackcatq82 (Jul 26, 2017)

```
root@mifeng:/usr/ports/devel/gmake # cd /usr/ports/devel/p4/ && make install clean
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 1042: Unknown directive
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 1042: Unknown directive
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
```

I can't install p4


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2017)

Try updating your ports tree.


----------



## blackcatq82 (Jul 26, 2017)

portsnap fetch extract
 portsnap fetch update i try it 4 times.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2017)

Is there anything in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## blackcatq82 (Jul 28, 2017)

just 

WITH_PKGNG=yes


----------



## SirDice (Jul 28, 2017)

You can remove that, it has no purpose any more. What version of FreeBSD do you have?


----------

